# Thema Vorratsdatenspeicherung

## b3cks

Moin Community,

das Thema Vorratsdatenspeicherung wurde in einigen Threads ja schon gelegentlich angeschnitten, besonders wenn es um den Bundestrojaner oder den Hackerparagraphen ging. Dennoch finde ich, dass die Thematik ansich und die damit verbundenen Risiken und Nebenwirkungen hier recht schwach diskutiert werden. Von daher sehe ich mich mal verpflichtet auf die kommende dezentrale Demonstration(en) gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung und damit verbundende Überwachung der bürgerlichen Kommunikation hinzuweisen.

Bundesweite dezentrale Demos am 6. November

Weitere Infos und Auflistung aller beteiligten Städte: http://wiki.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/Endspurt

Generelle Infos: http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/

--

Da die Demos nun schon eine Weile vorbei sind, geht es nun daran weiter für die Verfassungsbeschwerde mobil zu machen:

Countdown zur Sammel-Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4490786.html#4490786

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich habe mich der kommenden Sammelklage angeschlossen.

http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/content/view/51/77/lang,de/

Leider kann man im Moment nichts tun, solange das Gesetz nicht aktiv ist.

----------

## misterjack

Weil ich gerade die Signatur von a.folorn sehe: Unfreiwillig 120 - gegen Mittelspurpenner

Genauso bin ich gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung, aber man kann es nicht wie in a.folorns Signatur vergleichen wie Äpfel und Birnen  :Smile: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Hehe, man darf doch mal provokativ sein.  :Wink:  Ich bin Vielfahrer (5000 km/ Monat), hab nen dicken Diesel (aber mit Rußfilter), überrasche AudiTT, wenn ich mit meinem Van bei 230 nicht nur im Windschatten bleibe sondern locker vorbeiziehe. Immer wieder wundere ich mich jedoch, wieviele Autofahrer bei Tempo größer als 130 vor sich hinträumen und eigentlich ein Verkehrsrisiko sind. Oder wie normale Pendler lieber durch Risikofahren sterben wollen anstatt sicher zur Arbeit zu kommen. Durch die vielen Baustellen, hohem Verkehrsaufkommen, Zustand der Autobahnen (zumindestens in Süddeutschland) sind eh sehr viele Autobahnen bei 120. Wenn man also nicht eklatant gegen die StVO verstossen will, kommt man zwischen Stuttgart und München nur mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 110 voran. Aus mehreren Eigenversuchen kann man zwischen Stuttgart und München durch Fahren schneller als 130 nur 10 min rausholen.

edit: Ich kann übrigens genau sagen, wo 2 der 4 Bilder auf der webpage aufgenommen wurden.

----------

## tamiko

Ich bin ebenfalls bei der Sammelklage dabei.

Ein bisschen schade finde ich, dass es irgendwie keine Demos im Raum Heidelberg/Mannheim gibt.

Naja. Ich werde mal schauen, wo ich mich zur Demo hinbegebe. (Und ob ich überhaupt Zeit dazu finde   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## schachti

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich der kommenden Sammelklage angeschlossen.
> 
> http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/content/view/51/77/lang,de/
> 
> 

 

O.T., aber um einen weit verbreiteten Irrglauben aufzuklären: In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen nicht zulässig.

----------

## Knieper

 *schachti wrote:*   

> O.T., aber um einen weit verbreiteten Irrglauben aufzuklären: In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen nicht zulässig.

 

Ist ja eigentlich auch nur eine normale Verfassungsbeschwerde mit vielen Personen. Prozessverbindungen etc. gibt es auch, also lass den Nichtjuristen doch die Vereinfachung.

----------

## xraver

Ich habe mich schon seid längerer Zeit der Sammelklage angeschlossen.

Ich konnte auch 6 weitere Mitmenschen in meiner Umgebung bewegen da mit zu machen.

Ich kann es also kaum abwarten  :Wink: .

Zu Demo - da hab ich mich erkundigt. Leider laufen die Demos nur in Grosstädten ab - da ist mir dann der Weg doch zu weit.

Als anständiger Bürger könnte ich ja sowas selber in meiner Stadt organisieren - aber dann würde ich warscheinlich aleine vor dem Rathaus stehen.

@a.forlorn - was willst du mit deinem Posting sagen???

b3cks - schön das du nochmal auf die Sache aufmerksam machst-

Hatte die Tage auch überlegt einen Thread zu starten. Hatte aber Angst das unsere guten Mod´s es als DUP erkennen.

Also Ihr Technik Nerds. Wenn euch eure Freiheit lieb ist, wenn ihr weiter Spass an der Technik haben wollt - tut alles in euerer Macht stehende  um dieses Vorhaben unserer Regierung zu verhindern!

----------

## tamiko

@xraver:

Es möchte damit vielleicht nur aussagen, dass man gegen die EU-Richtlinie so lange sie in der BRD nicht ratifiziert ist nicht juristisch vorgehen kann.

(In wie weit man vor den EU-Gerichten gegen die Richtlinie vorgehen kann, ist mir unbekannt)

D.h. wir müssen wohl oder übel warten, bis ein Gesetz verabschiedet ist.

Leider hat sich gezeigt, dass die Politik nicht unbedingt auf die Bedenken der beratenden Experten eingehen will.

Der Aufschrei der Datenschutzbeauftragten und Menschenrechtler war doch sicherlich nicht zu überhören.

----------

## xraver

Also heisst es, das dieses Gesetz erst stehen muss und dann erst dagegen vorgegangen werden kann?

Ich bin davon ausgegangen das gegen die Einführung geklagt wird.

Wenn das Gesetz erstmal steht...wird es denn üerhaupt noch zu kippen sein?

Politik war mir bis dato eigentlich immer egal. Doch bei der Vorratsdatenspeicherung sehe ich mich erstmals persöhnlich in meiner (Bewegungs)Freiheit angegriffen.

Zudem enstehen ja bei den Providern wieder Kosten die wir alle tragen müssen.

Vorratsdatenspeicherung +  Onlinedurchsuchung ...wer hätte in den neunziger daran gedacht - der wurde sicherlich ausgelacht.

----------

## Max Steel

kommt aber drauf an wo dieser Lacher wohnt, in den "neuen" Bundesländern wäre sicherlich nicht gelacht worden (hachja ist Deutsch doch schön).

----------

## misterjack

Also ich geh demonstrieren, ist ja fast vor meiner Haustür sozusagen  :Smile:  Hab auch alle die ich kenne schon darauf hingewiesen.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Quote:*   

> @a.forlorn - was willst du mit deinem Posting sagen???

 

Das sich viel mehr Leute über eine gesetzliche Regelung über 130 km/h weit mehr aufregen als über ein wichtigeres Thema. Die Freiheit wird für die Masse nur da angegriffen, wenn man nicht mehr die Freiheit besitzt, das Gaspedal bis Anschlag durchzudrücken. Dabei sprechen viele Gründe für ein Tempolimit, aber keiner für eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung/ Onlinedurchsuchung. Das war deutlich OFFTOPIC - aber wenn man gefragt wird...  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Also heisst es, das dieses Gesetz erst stehen muss und dann erst dagegen vorgegangen werden kann?
> 
> Ich bin davon ausgegangen das gegen die Einführung geklagt wird.
> 
> Wenn das Gesetz erstmal steht...wird es denn üerhaupt noch zu kippen sein?
> ...

 

So sieht es leider aus. Bestes Beispiel in letzter Zeit ist/sind die Studiengebühren.

Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen, warum man nicht gegen das Einführen des Gesetzes klagen kann...

Evtl erklärt mir jemand, warum das so ist?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## tamiko

@Finswimmer:

[Disclaimer]Ich bin kein Jurist[/Disclaimer]

Wenn man es ermöglichen würde über Gerichtsentscheidungen Gesetzgebungen zu unterbinden, so würde man der Judikative gewissermaßen ein Gesetzgebendes (also Legislatives) Recht zu sprechen.

Will heißen, Die Judikative kann mit Gerichtsurteilen entscheiden, dass einzelne Gesetze Unrecht sind und so nicht im Gesetzgebungsprozess von der Legislativen verabschiedet werden - dies ist gewissermaßen selbst wieder eine Art Gesetzgebung.

Und da wir eine funktionierende Gewaltenteilung haben wollen, darf dies unter keinen Umständen der Fall sein.

(Warum machen sich Diktatoren bloß so häufig zu obersten Richtern?   :Wink: )

Was man aber versuchen kann, ist das Gesetz nach Verabschiedung via einstweiliger Verfügung zu stoppen und anschließend gerichtlich überprüfen lassen.

Die Tatsache das solcher Mist dann aber für eine gewisse Zeit Gesetz ist, ist leider ein notwendiges Übel. (Vergleiche zum Thema "Großer Lauschangriff" - dieser wurde vom BVG ja aufs vortrefflichste zerrupft.)

Wie gesagt:

Das einzige, dass mich an dieser ganzen Situation wirklich traurig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass immer das BVG die Suppe wieder auslöffeln muss.

Oder braucht man wirklich so viel Verstand, um zu erkennen, dass die geplanten Gesetzgebungen schlicht Verfassungswidrig sind?

----------

## b3cks

„Bundesweiter Demonstrationsaufruf zum Stopp der Vorratsdatenspeicherung“

Der Arbeitskreis Vorratsdatenspeicherung ruft alle Bürger auf, am 6. November 2007 von 17:00 bis 19:00 bundesweit vor Rathäusern und Regierungsgebäuden für unsere Grundrechte einzutreten.

Eine Liste der geplanten Kundgebungsorte findet sich unter: https://wiki.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/Endspurt/%C3%9Cbersicht_der_bundesweiten_Demonstrationen

Anlass für die Demonstrationen ist die Abstimmung des Deutschen Bundestags am 9. November über den Gesetzesentwurf zur Neugestaltung der Telekommunikationsüberwachung. Das Gesetz soll ab 2008 für Sicherheitsbehörden rückblickend über 6 Monate nachvollziehbar machen, wer wann mit welchen Adressen das Internet genutzt hat und wer mit wem per Telefon oder E-Mail Kontakt hatte, bei Handy-Nutzung einschließlich des Standorts. Diese Pläne der Regierungskoalition zur Aufzeichnung von Informationen über die Kommunikation, Beziehungen, Bewegung und Mediennutzung jedes Bürgers stellen die bislang größte Gefahr für unser Recht auf ein furchtloses, selbstbestimmtes und privates Leben dar. Wir fordern die Abkehr von diesem verfassungswidrigen Generalangriff auf Bürgerrechte und Datenschutz in Deutschland.

----------

## Inte

Countdown zur Sammel-Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung

 :Arrow:  http://verfassungsbeschwerde.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de

Registrierungen und Vollmachten werden nur noch bis zum 24.12.2007 (Poststempel) angenommen. Wer verhindern möchte, dass wir Stück für Stück in einen Überwachungsstaat hineindriften, sollte bitte 55 Cent und 5 Minuten Zeit opfern und bei der Sammelklage gegen das am Freitag verabschiedete Gesetz mitmachen!

Dies ist keine Pillepalle-Online-Petition, sondern eine seriöse Sache mit 30.000 Beschwerdeführern. Es können aber gar nicht genug Leute mitmachen! Also bitte – los geht’s!

Danke für 's lesen und mitmachen.

inspired by praegnanz.de

----------

## Necoro

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt deinen Post 1:1 in ein anderes Forum zu übernehmen ... hoffe das ist ok. (war zu faul mir einen eigenen Text auszudenken)

/edit: Ja und ich hab einen Urheberverweis angebracht  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

Wen das Abstimmungsverhalten "seines" Abgeordneten interessiert, der kann sich über Udo Vetters Weblog darüber informieren.

----------

## b3cks

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wen das Abstimmungsverhalten "seines" Abgeordneten interessiert, der kann sich über Udo Vetters Weblog darüber informieren.

 

Noch besser ist die Erklärung einiger SPDler (plus Kommentar von Udo), warum sie denn so abgestimmt haben.

Da fällt einem echt nichts mehr zu ein...

----------

## Necoro

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wen das Abstimmungsverhalten "seines" Abgeordneten interessiert, der kann sich über Udo Vetters Weblog darüber informieren.

 

alternativ auch auf abgeordnetenwatch.de  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bundesweite dezentrale Demos am 6. November
> 
> 

 

Ich nehme teil! Wer noch!?

----------

## a.forlorn

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   
> 
> Bundesweite dezentrale Demos am 6. November
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hast Du ne Zeitmaschine?

----------

## Necoro

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   
> 
> Bundesweite dezentrale Demos am 6. November
> 
>  
> ...

 

*auf deinen Kalender zeig* *dir sag, dass heute bereits der 12. November ist (bzw in 20mins der 13.)*

----------

## misterjack

LOL owned.

Aber was anderes, bis 19.11. (Poststempel) kann man noch der Sammelklage beitreten:

http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/content/view/51/70/

Wers noch nicht getan hat, macht mit!

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> LOL owned.

 ++

siehe Intes Post, gestern 13:50  :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

Na dann laufe ich doch gleichmal nach der Vorlesung zur Post. Werd jetzt noch die letzten Komilitonen rekrutieren.  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

LOL...! hab mich mit dem Datum vertan. *lachwech*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## blice

Sagt mal habt Ihr es noch nicht mitgekriegt ? 

Die VorratsDatenSpeicherung ist Weltweit standard, manche machens offiziel (USA) oder insgeheim (EUROPA).

Jetzt hat die BananenRepublik Deutschland nur offiziel gemacht, was lange schon praktiziert wird.

*sarkasmus an* Mich beruhigt nur die Tatsache, daß alle bisherigen Argumente gegen Skype und ICQ ab 1.1.08 hinfällig werden *sarkasmus aus*

Du, und DU -.-- und GENAU(!) DU  .. Du hast diese Regierung gewählt .. ach DU bist nicht zu dieser Pseudo-Wahl gegangen ? Auch egal !  D ist ein Pseudo-Staat unter US-Herrschaft und deswegen wird früher oder später ALLES(!) aus der USA zu uns importiert.

Schlagt mich, kratztz mich, gebt mir Tiernamen!!

1) Pseudo-Wahl : Die wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera

2) Pseudo-Staat : googlet selbst

3) ALLES! : die Finanzmisere, der Überwachungsstaat, das anti.christen Treiben, die Armut 

und jetzt :*Zynismus an*  SPERRT MICH UND LÖSCHT DIESEN BEITRAG.. ich bin ein Volksverhetzer mit terroristischen Absichten, evtl noch Geistesgestört .... achne ich nutze ja nur das Grundgesetz zur freien Meinungsäußerung........egal Knast!.*Zynismus aus*

mfg blice

ps: Gegen die Totalüberwachung haben wir genausoviele Mittel wie gegen HARTZ4, die MWST-erhöhung oder die Strom-Preis-erhöhung -- de Facto 0

----------

## think4urs11

 *blice wrote:*   

> Gegen die Totalüberwachung haben wir genausoviele Mittel wie gegen HARTZ4, die MWST-erhöhung oder die Strom-Preis-erhöhung -- de Facto 0

 

OT:

Du hast *jegliches* Vertrauen in *jegliche* Art von demokratischer Meinungsäußerung/bildung verloren.

Ob oder ob nicht diese spezielle Maßnahme nun 'da oben' irgendetwas bewirkt oder nicht - wie anders als durch z.B. derlei Maßnahmen sollte deiner Meinung nach denn 'das Volk' sonst der Regierung mitteilen falls mal etwas nicht paßt? (GG §20 Absatz 4 mal ausgenommen)

Das eigentliche Problem ist viel eher der deutsche Michel der sich praktisch unbegrenzt verschaukeln läßt ohne je mehr als ein leises Brummeln von sich zu geben. Das dies natürlich skrupellos ausgenutzt wird ist nur logisch; wozu auf etwas verzichten wenn man nicht muß?

Man mag ja von Franzosen halten was man mag, aber wenn denen etwas stinkt dann gehen die gesammelt auf die Straße - in Deutschland ist das praktisch undenkbar, leider.

----------

## tamiko

@blice:

Naja. Wir haben immerhin noch ein Bundesverfassungsgericht unter einem Vorsitzenden Prof. Dr. Hans-Jürgen Papier, der sich 1. nicht so leicht verschaukeln lässt, und dem 2. offenbar noch etwas an Rechtsstaatlichkeit gelegen ist.

Man beachte hierzu mal die Art und Weise wie unter Vorsitz selbigen der große Lauschangriff in die Tonne gekloppt wurde.

In dieser Hinsicht bin ich optimistisch, dass von der Vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht viel übrig bleiben wird.

Und dann höre ich mir Kommentare von Politikern an aka "Falsche Entscheidung" "Damit sind wir jetzt dem Terrorismus schutzlos ausgeliefert" "Das BvG hat mal wieder gezeigt, dass es keine Ahnung hat von dem was es entscheidet" "Wir ignorieren das Urteil einfach"

Und sollte das BVG das Urteil nicht kippen. Dann lad ich dich ein und wir saufen einen aus Frust hinter die Binse...

Und Ps.: Ich erwarte von dir, dass du bei der Klage mit machst. Ein negatives Urteil darfst du dann als Rechtfertigung für deinen Nihilismus betrachten...

----------

## a.forlorn

Das Ärgerliche ist das viele Politiker wissen, dass das so nicht geht - aufgrund Fraktionszwang/ Verpflichtungen stimmen sie zu und hoffen selber auf das Verfassungsgericht. Das stinkt!

----------

## xraver

 *blice wrote:*   

> Sagt mal habt Ihr es noch nicht mitgekriegt ? 
> 
> 

 

Doch, haben wir!

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die VorratsDatenSpeicherung ist Weltweit standard, manche machens offiziel (USA) oder insgeheim (EUROPA).
> 
> Jetzt hat die BananenRepublik Deutschland nur offiziel gemacht, was lange schon praktiziert wird.
> ...

 

Blödsinn! Denk nochmal genau nach. Und wenn dir diese "BananenRepublik" nicht passt, wander aus und such dir ne bessere Bananenrepublik.

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *sarkasmus an* Mich beruhigt nur die Tatsache, daß alle bisherigen Argumente gegen Skype und ICQ ab 1.1.08 hinfällig werden *sarkasmus aus*
> 
> 

 

Pah, die Argumente gelten weiterhin. Für mich macht es schon einen Unterschied ob nun der Staat mich überwacht oder es eine Firma mit kommerziellen Interessen tut. Beides ist scheisse, aber es gibt da eben noch den Unterschied.

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du, und DU -.-- und GENAU(!) DU  .. Du hast diese Regierung gewählt .. 
> 
> 

 

Also ich kann mich erinnern das ich eine andere Partei auf meinen Wahlzettel gewählt habe. 

Wahlmanipulation? Bestimmt, wie konnt ich es vergessen - wir leben ja in einer Bananenrepublik.

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D ist ein Pseudo-Staat unter US-Herrschaft und deswegen wird früher oder später ALLES(!) aus der USA zu uns importiert.
> 
> 

  Noch mehr Blödsinn!

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schlagt mich, kratztz mich, gebt mir Tiernamen!!
> 
> 

 

Brauchen wir nicht, hast dich selber als Blödmann dargestellt.

Ich frag mich echt wie man so viel Müll ablassen kann.

Wenn dir das alles hier nicht passt - Dann mach es besser. Unternimm etwas dagegen.

Von Labertaschen haben wir in Deutschland genug - deswegen ist es hier so wie es im Momennt ist.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich finde seine Meinung auch nicht okay. Beleidigungen sind trotzdem in diesem Forum unangebracht.

MfG

metal1ty

----------

## blice

Is schon okay. ich sehe das Blödmann nicht als beledigung.

Besser wäre zwar eine Formulierung gewesen wie : "Ich denke Du bist ein Blödmann!" 

Ich habe mich an diesem Abend nach einem bierchen zuviel einfach hinreissen lassen.

Ich will mich auch nicht großartig verteidigen. (Nebenbei rutschen wir ins OT ab) 

Lassen wir uns einfach Überraschen, was denn unser oberster Lehnsherr entscheidet, und ja: auch ich beteilige mich an der Unterschriftenliste / Sammelklage. 

 *Quote:*   

>  Und wenn dir diese "BananenRepublik" nicht passt, wander aus und such dir ne bessere Bananenrepublik. 

 

Wenn Ich das Geld hätte und keine Familie, wäre ich schon lange weit weg. Und irgendwie kommt mir der Satz "..wenns Dir nicht pass - wander aus" bekannt vor - hat dies nicht jüngst eine gewisse Ministerin zum Pöbel gesagt? 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich für meinen vergangenen Verbalen Amoklauf entschuldigen, und das Thema wieder auf den Thread zurücklenken.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.silicon.de/enid/storage_network/30924:
> 
> Das Gesetz erwartet nun die mit fast 7000 Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmern größte Verfassungsbeschwerde, die dem Bundesverfassungsgericht jemals vorgelegt worden ist. Die Beschwerde werde eingereicht, wenn und sobald das Gesetz zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung im Bundesgesetzblatt veröffentlicht wird.
> ...

 

----------

## Inte

Rückgrat++

----------

## xraver

Ok, auch ich muss zugeben einfach drauf los geschrieben zu haben.

Der gute blice hat mich ein bischen aufgewühlt  :Wink: . (vielleicht auch aufgeweckt)

Auf das Thema "Bananenrepublik" reagiere ich etwas empfindlich weill ich es mittlerweile zu oft gehört habe.

Menschen die in Anbaugebieten von Bananen leben, haben es deutlich schwerer als wir.

Aber beleidigen wollte ich keinen.

Zum Thema selbst habe ich mir überlegt in Zukunft mehr Tor einzusetzen.

Ab liebsten würde ich Tor immer einsetzen, aber zum einen ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht immer so toll, zum anderen muss man ja auch noch arbeiten. Auch hier wirkt Tor dann etwas störend.

Auch einige Seiten scheinen was gegen Tor oder seinen Exit-Nodes zu haben.

Google meckert gerne mal...verständlich - weniger zu spionieren.

Vielleicht könnte man ja mal eine sinnvolle Liste zusammen stellen, auf der steht was jeder tun kann um auf diesen Überwachungswahn aufmerksam zu machen - wenn nicht sogar verhindern.

- sich an der Sammelklage beteitigen und Bekannte darauf aufmerksam machen

- tor benutzen ?

.....

----------

## Gibheer

Ob Tor wirklich so eine tolle Alternative ist? Denn die Exit-Nodes machen es ja einfacher traffic ueberwachen, siehe auch Hack of Year 2007

----------

## hitachi

 *Quote:*   

> Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen, warum man nicht gegen das Einführen des Gesetzes klagen kann...
> 
> Evtl erklärt mir jemand, warum das so ist? 

 

Auf diese Art sollen auch Popularklagen unterbunden werden. Du kannst nur gegen ein Gesetz klagen, wenn Du dadurch auch tatsächlich in Deinen Grundrechten betroffen sein könntest. Das mag zwar hier für fast alle zutreffen, möglicherweise aber nicht auf die einsiedelnde Nonne, welche keine Komunikationsmittel hat und ein Schweigegelübte ablegte (ich weiss dummes Beispiel - mir ist nur nichts besseres eingefallen)

Ich bin dafür das ein Bundestrojaner in den Portage Tree übernommen wird. So kann man wenigsten verhindern, dass das BKA bei einem eindringen muss um diesen zu instalieren   :Wink: 

Das könnte dann zb so aussehen:

```
emerge -av bundestrojaner
```

----------

## Necoro

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Ich bin dafür das ein Bundestrojaner in den Portage Tree übernommen wird. So kann man wenigsten verhindern, dass das BKA bei einem eindringen muss um diesen zu instalieren  
> 
> Das könnte dann zb so aussehen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

oder auch so:

```
echo "sys-spy/bundestrojaner" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inte

Deadline für die Zusendung der Vollmachten bis zum 24.12. verlängert!

Details in meinem alten Beitrag oder direkt bei der Beschwerde des Arbeitskreis Vorratsdatenspeicherung.

@b3cks: Es wäre Klasse, wenn Du den Beitrag in Deinem Ersten verlinken würdest. Die Demo ist ja gelaufen und bevor wieder einer ins Fettnäpfchen tritt ...  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Inte wrote:*   

> @b3cks: Es wäre Klasse, wenn Du den Beitrag in Deinem Ersten verlinken würdest. Die Demo ist ja gelaufen und bevor wieder einer ins Fettnäpfchen tritt ... 

 

So genehm?  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Wieso eigentlich BundesTrojaner?

IMHO heisst das dingens RFS - RemoteForensikSoftware.

//edit

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93807

@Gibheer

Verstehe ich nicht ganz, Sie haben dann eben den Traffic von $Site <> $ExitNode - mehr nicht.

Zwar besteht hier noch eine Überwachung, aber der Traffic sollte sich doch keinem Benutzer zuordnen lassen.

Wenn doch, dann währe ja das ganze Tor Projekt von Ar***.

Oder ich habs einfach nicht verstanden.

----------

## Inte

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Zwar besteht hier noch eine Überwachung, aber der Traffic sollte sich doch keinem Benutzer zuordnen lassen.

 Die Pakete sind in der Tat anonymisiert, aber sobald du unverschlüsselte Verbindungen benutzt, lassen sich am Exit-Node trotzdem Benutzernamen, Passwörter ... schlicht und einfach der übertragene Inhalt mitlesen. Daraus kann man selbstverständlich auf den Urheber kommen.

@b3cks:  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Verstehe ich nicht ganz, Sie haben dann eben den Traffic von $Site <> $ExitNode - mehr nicht.
> 
> Zwar besteht hier noch eine Überwachung, aber der Traffic sollte sich doch keinem Benutzer zuordnen lassen.
> 
> Wenn doch, dann währe ja das ganze Tor Projekt von Ar***.
> ...

 

Stimmt du hast es nur teils verstanden.

Auch und gerade durch einen Tor-Tunnel würde ich ausschließlich https/ssh/openvpn-getunnelte Dinge tun, niemals etwas wie plain pop3 o.ä.

Der Tor-Exit weiß zwar nicht die IP von der ich komme aber ggf. meine Zugangsdaten für mein Mailkonto...

----------

## b3cks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Verstehe ich nicht ganz, Sie haben dann eben den Traffic von $Site <> $ExitNode - mehr nicht.
> 
> Zwar besteht hier noch eine Überwachung, aber der Traffic sollte sich doch keinem Benutzer zuordnen lassen.
> 
> Wenn doch, dann währe ja das ganze Tor Projekt von Ar***.
> ...

 

Sonst passiert nämlich sowas wie hier geschehen: http://www.smh.com.au/news/security/the-hack-of-the-year/2007/11/12/1194766589522.html

----------

## Inte

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Sonst passiert nämlich sowas wie hier geschehen: http://www.smh.com.au/news/security/the-hack-of-the-year/2007/11/12/1194766589522.html

 So kamen wir auf das Thema zu sprechen. Siehe: *Gibheer wrote:*   

> Denn die Exit-Nodes machen es ja einfacher traffic ueberwachen, siehe auch Hack of Year 2007

  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Sonst passiert nämlich sowas wie hier geschehen: http://www.smh.com.au/news/security/the-hack-of-the-year/2007/11/12/1194766589522.html So kamen wir auf das Thema zu sprechen. Siehe: *Gibheer wrote:*   Denn die Exit-Nodes machen es ja einfacher traffic ueberwachen, siehe auch Hack of Year 2007 

 

Waaah ... der Thread loopt, alle in Deckung [/OT]

----------

## b3cks

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Sonst passiert nämlich sowas wie hier geschehen: http://www.smh.com.au/news/security/the-hack-of-the-year/2007/11/12/1194766589522.html So kamen wir auf das Thema zu sprechen. Siehe: *Gibheer wrote:*   Denn die Exit-Nodes machen es ja einfacher traffic ueberwachen, siehe auch Hack of Year 2007 

 

Damn!  :Rolling Eyes: 

@Think4UrS11: ROFL! Danke für den Lacher am Morgen...  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

OK, nun hab ich es verstanden. Plain Passwörter und co....das hätte ich mir auch denken können.

Doch was kann man tun?

Häufig besuchte Hosts oder alles was $unsecure_DATA braucht direkt an surfen würde ja wieder in die Hände der Überwacher spielen.

Da muss man sich wieder entscheiden zwischen der P ....ach, ihr kennt den Spruch  :Wink: 

Aber da mach ich mir lieber die Mühe und ändere mein privoxy Conf so ab, das alle Hosts die ich regelmäßig besuche direct aufgerufen werden und der Rest über Tor läuft. Was haltet ihr davon?

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Häufig besuchte Hosts oder alles was $unsecure_DATA braucht direkt an surfen würde ja wieder in die Hände der Überwacher spielen.

 

Es werden ja bis dato nur die so genannten Verkehrsdaten gespeichert, nicht aber die Kommunikation, sprich Inhalt, selber. Denn sonst würden ja keine Anonymisierungsdienste und jegliche Verschlüsselung mehr erlaubt sein. Dafür haben wir ja aber mit Glück bald die Online-Durchsuchung. Von daher wäre der direkte Weg wohl derzeit sicherer als über Tor, was den Plaintext-Inhalt angeht und man seine Spuren nicht verschleiern muss. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man sowas eh meiden sollte.

----------

## b3cks

So langsam wird es wirklich interessant: Konsequenzen für Administratoren öffentlich betriebener Anonymisierungs-Server

In dem am 9. November 2007 von der Mehrheit der Abgeordneten des Deutschen Bundestages beschlossenen Entwurfs des Gesetzes zur Neuregelung der Telekommunikationsüberwachung und anderer verdeckter Ermittlungsmaßnahmen sowie zur Umsetzung der Richtlinie 2006/24/EG ("Vorratsdatenspeicherung") der Bundesregierung ergeben sich bei Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes und Bestand der betreffenden Artikel vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht für die Betreiber aller Tor Router Betreiber folgende Konsequenzen.

Was für Tor gilt, gilt für alle öffentlich betriebenen Anonymisierungsdienste und deren Teilnehmer, die für den Anonymisierungsdienst Server stellen, also z. B. auch für E-Mail Remailer.

...mehr!

----------

## think4urs11

Und wenn man das ein Stück weiterdenkt gilt das auch für jede Firma die einen Proxy für den Internetzugang der eigenen Mitarbeiter betreibt.

Denn dank VDS wird früher oder später der Staatsanwalt zum regelmäßigen Besucher und keine Firma wird dann dastehen wollen und sagen 'öh ja also wir nutzen DHCP mit 24h Leasetime da können wir ihnen jetzt leider gar nichts mehr sagen und am Proxy mit User/Pwd anmelden muß man sich bei uns auch nicht'.

Gut das war genaugenommen bisher auch so aber die Lage verschärft sich durch VDS erheblich. Praktisch werden damit auch alle Privatunternehmen die eigentlich nicht als TK-Anbieter gelten dazu genötigt intern aus einer Art Selbsterhaltungstrieb heraus ebenfalls eine umfassende VDS zu fahren. (DHCP-Server und/oder Proxies)

Einen (sehr kleinen) Vorteil hat das ganze aber doch... In Deutschland ab 2009 noch ein offenes Mail-Relay zu betreiben wird derartig 'sportlich' das diese Maschinengattung hier in Dt. wohl schnell aussterben wird.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Carlo

Stellt sich die Frage, was die maximalen rechtlichen Konsequenzen sind, wenn man sicherheitshalber die anzulegenden Logs asynchron verschlüsselt und der andere Schlüssel unglückllicherweise verlustig gegangen ist. Ansonsten bleiben den Betreibern von TOR-Servern o.ä. Diensten nur über Briefkastenfirmen angemietete außereuropäische Server, um den Stasi-Jüngern ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.

Mal abwarten, wann die ersten unbedarften Nutzer verschlüsselten P2P-Verkehrs unter "Terrorverdacht" geraten und verknackt werden, weil keine Log-Dateien vorhanden sind...

Danke für den Link, b3cks.

----------

## hitachi

Kennt sich denn jemand mit jap aus? Ist das besser als TOR?

http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/

Bin über folgende Seite dort hin gekommen:

https://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/selbstdatenschutz/internet/datenspuren_links.htm

----------

## Necoro

Ich hab mir das jetzt mal angeschaut ... und so wie ich das verstehe, ist der Vorteil gegenüber von Tor:

automatische Verschlüsselung

strengere Kriterien wer einen Sever (bzw Mix) betreiben darf ...

Selbstverpflichtung nicht zu loggen

Nachteile:

kostenpflichtig (in der JonDonym Version)

in der freien arg langsam (und auch in der kommerziellen wird nur ISDN Geschwindigkeit garantiert)

Die Frage bei der Sicherheit ... was ist wieder bei den Endpunkten? Angeblich kann man ja nur eine Verbindung herstellen, wenn man Daten von allen Nodes hat ... aber stimmt das?

Es möge sich wer anschauen, der mehr ahnung von solchen themen hat  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Kennt sich denn jemand mit jap aus? Ist das besser als TOR?

 

Auch dort waren 'sie' leider schon

 :Arrow:  http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/41690

damals zwar noch mit nachfolgender Rüge durch ein LG aber vor dem Hintergrund VDS würde das auch nicht nochmal 'meckern'.

Dazu kommt das ein größerer/unbekannter Teil der Tor-(Exit)-Nodes von nicht vertrauenswürdigen Institutionen/Individuen betrieben werden  

 :Arrow:  http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/99318/Anonymisierungsnetz-Tor-abgephisht-Teil-2

----------

## Carlo

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Selbstverpflichtung nicht zu loggen

 

Was künftig eben nicht legal sein wird, wenn das BVerfG nicht kräftig mit der Neunschwänzigen ausholt.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Die Frage bei der Sicherheit ... was ist wieder bei den Endpunkten? Angeblich kann man ja nur eine Verbindung herstellen, wenn man Daten von allen Nodes hat ... aber stimmt das?

 

Das stimmt so pauschal nicht. Die gängigen Protokolle verschleiern wg. des hohen Overheads das Laufzeitverhalten der tatsächlichen Kommunikation nicht (ausreichend), daher lassen sich Kommunikationsverbindungen weit besser nachvollziehen, als es allgemein für möglich gehalten wird.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Dazu kommt das ein größerer/unbekannter Teil der Tor-(Exit)-Nodes von nicht vertrauenswürdigen Institutionen/Individuen betrieben werden

 

Wer auf diesen Gedanken nicht schon längst von allein gekommen ist, ist aber auch ziemlich naiv.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wer auf diesen Gedanken nicht schon längst von allein gekommen ist, ist aber auch ziemlich naiv.

 

Klar aber mit der menschlichen Naivität ist es eben so eine Sache  :Wink: 

Trotzdem sind ein paar der Details im verlinkten Artikel und den dort referenzierten weiteren Links durchaus interessant (so z.B. das manche Exitnodes speziell nur einige Ziele (wie z.B. Mailserver) zulassen und/oder nur unverschlüsselten Verkehr zu d(ies)en Zielen weiterleiten.

----------

## du_piefke

Freiheit ist Sicherheit - Demo am 24.11.2007 in Köln

http://www.freiheit-ist-sicherheit.de/demo_2411.php

----------

## think4urs11

Schade, 'sie' haben nicht mal den Anstand zu warten bis ein Gesetz aktiv wird bevor sie wieder angeschlichen kommen. Sogar höhnisch ins Gesicht lachen können sie uns ganz unverfroren:

 *Quote:*   

> ...auch Rechteinhabern zur zivilrechtlichen Verfolgung etwa von Urheberrechtsverletzungen Zugang zu den Datenbergen zu gewähren ist... stets ein Strafverfahren gegen potenzielle Verletzer einzuleiten". Dieses Vorgehen würden die Vertreter von Urheberrechten nicht wünschen, da es "eine große Zahl von potenziellen Rechtsverletzern in unnötiger Weise kriminalisiert und die Staatsanwaltschaften enorm belastet".

 

Und damit der Kriminelle ähh Bürger das ganze Treiben auch möglichst nicht mehr nachverfolgen kann:

 *Quote:*   

> Zudem beschränkten die Abgeordneten die vorgesehene Berichts- und Statistikpflicht.

 

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/99505

----------

## schachti

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Kennt sich denn jemand mit jap aus? Ist das besser als TOR?

 

Der Vorteil ist, dass Du Dir die durchlaufene Mix-Kaskade selbst aussuchen kannst - Du hast also die Wahl, welcher Rechner der letzte in der Reihe ist und Deine Daten im Klartext zu Gesicht bekommt. Und wenn Du da zum Beispiel die TU Dresden wählst ist zumindest sichergestellt, dass Deine Daten nicht bei fiesen russischen Spammern landen.   :Wink: 

----------

## du_piefke

Genau, die landen dann nämlich in Pullach (oder schon Berlin?) - und da lauschen dann die Chinesen mit.

----------

